# [RISOLTO] Installazione del dispositivo bluetooth integrato

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti,

Ho cercato nel forum, su google... ma non sono riuscito a trovare una guida che mi aiuti a rilevare il mio dispositivo bluetooth integrato nel portatile e ad installarlo.

Facendo lspci, non riesco ad identificarlo; con lsusb nemmeno... 

Come posso procedere?

Grazie.

----------

## randomaze

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ho cercato nel forum, su google... ma non sono riuscito a trovare una guida che mi aiuti a rilevare il mio dispositivo bluetooth integrato nel portatile e ad installarlo.
> 
> Facendo lspci, non riesco ad identificarlo; con lsusb nemmeno... 

 

Posta marca e modello del portatile, e il risultato di lspci.

----------

## mouser

Quoto randomaze e nel frattempo chiedo: hai seguito questa guida???

Io l'ho sempre seguita passo-passo e non ho mai avuto problemi

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Il mio portatile è un Sony Vaio VGN-SZ330P.

Il risultato di un lspci è il seguente:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 (rev a1)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

09:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

09:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

09:04.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

```

@mouser: sì l'ho seguita. Il problema è che non traggo aiuto da quella guida per quanto riguarda il mio dispositivo bluetooth integrato. In realtà è la guida che ho sempre seguito in altri casi in cui utilizzavo un dispositivo bluetooth usb, ed ho sempre avuto buoni risultati.

----------

## mouser

Altra domandina (almeno dall'esperienza che ho con il mio portatile)

Se per caso hai un'interruttore per attivare/disattivare il bluetooth, sappi che questo interruttore collega/scollega un usb-dongle bluetooth. In questi casi puo' essere d'aiuto

```
# while [ 1 ]; do clear && lsusb && sleep 1 ; done
```

e premi l'interruttore per vedere se qualcosa cambia.

In ogni caso puoi provare a postare (sempre che ne esca) l'output di 

```
# dmesg | grep -i bluetooth
```

e, se hai l'interruttore, l'output di

```
# tail -f /var/log/messages
```

Quando premi e ripremi l'interruttore???

Questo perchè capisco che magari i driver bluetooth abbiano dei problemi, ma che il device proprio non funzioni mi sembra eccessivo.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque...

L'interruttore abilita/disabilita sia il bluetooth che la rete Wi-Fi.

Grazie a questo trucchetto che mi hai detto quando l'interruttore è ON appare la seguente riga:

```
Bus 005 Device 005: ID 044e:300c Alps Electric Co., Ltd
```

quando è off, scompare  :Wink: 

il dmesg | grep -i bluetooth non restituisce nulla.

Con il tail -f /var/log/messages quando metto su OFF l'interruttore compaiono questi messaggi:

```
Dec 14 13:35:15 SZ330P wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

Dec 14 13:37:36 SZ330P kernel: Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

Dec 14 13:37:36 SZ330P logger: ACPI event unhandled: sony/hotkey SPIC 00000001 0000003d

Dec 14 13:37:40 SZ330P kernel: usb 5-2: USB disconnect, address 5

```

quando lo rimetto su ON:

```
Dec 14 13:39:09 SZ330P kernel: ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (11 802.11bg channels, 13 802.11a channels)

Dec 14 13:39:09 SZ330P kernel: usb 5-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Dec 14 13:39:09 SZ330P kernel: usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 14 13:39:13 SZ330P wpa_cli: interface eth1 DISCONNECTED

Dec 14 13:39:18 SZ330P wpa_cli: interface eth1 CONNECTED

```

ignora i messaggi su eth1, adesso sto utilizzando il cavo di rete per fare questi esperimenti.

A parte il primo test, che almeno ci ha fatto identificare qualcosa (mi sembra) non vedo questo benedetto bluetooth.

----------

## riverdragon

Anche io ho un dispositivo bluetooth integrato, e il sistema lo vede come usb. Hai compilato il supporto nel kernel per i dispositivi bluetooth-usb?

----------

## fbcyborg

Vado a farlo di corsa....

Forse il problema di fondo è che io non sapevo affatto che i dispositivi bluetooth integrati fossero visti come usb.

Ricompilo il kernel e vediamo cosa succede.

----------

## mouser

In un qualsiasi momento, il comando

```
# hcitool dev
```

Ti visualizza le device bluetooth rilevate

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *mouser wrote:*   

> In un qualsiasi momento, il comando
> 
> ```
> # hcitool dev
> ```
> ...

 

I device  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Woow! ecco risolto il problema. Fortunatamente si è rivelato come più semplice di quello che immaginavo.

Sta di fatto che ora si può dare per certo che i dispositivi bluetooth integrati vengano rilevati come se fossero USB.

Grazie.

```
# dmesg |grep -i bluetooth

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.10

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

```

----------

## Kernel78

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Sta di fatto che ora si può dare per certo che i dispositivi bluetooth integrati vengano rilevati come se fossero USB.
> 
> 

 

Si poteva dare per certo anche prima, solo che tu non lo sapevi  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Un'ultima domanda: quì si richiede l'installazione di coldplug. Mi sembra di aver sentito che con le ultime versioni di udev, adesso non serve più né hotplug né coldplug.

Sebbene io abbia sulla mia gentoo hotplug installato... posso/devo evitare di installare coldplug? Non sono stato io a installare hotplug manualmente, forse si è installato quando ho dato emerge -e system dopo il bootstrap.

(Fra l'altro se volessi installare coldplug non sarebbe nemmeno possibile, perché appunto udev lo blocca)

----------

## mouser

Non ho mai installato coldplug e tutto ha sempre funzionato a dovere.

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fabiolino

Salve a tutti.

Ho il problema che non riesco a vedere il bluetooth integrato. Ho controllato il kernel, non credo  di avere trovato nessun riferimento bluetooth-usb.

Potreste postarmi la parte del .config interessata? Grazie.

Scusate se non posso darvi maggiori dettagli ma sto rispondendo da una postazione pubblica.

Saluti.

----------

## darkmanPPT

anche io ho lo stesso problema...

 :Sad: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti.
> 
> Ho il problema che non riesco a vedere il bluetooth integrato. Ho controllato il kernel, non credo  di avere trovato nessun riferimento bluetooth-usb.
> 
> Potreste postarmi la parte del .config interessata? Grazie.
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/bluetooth-guide.xml

----------

## Kernel78

Scusate il piccolo OT ma mi sono accorto adesso di una cosina ...

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # while [ 1 ]; do clear && lsusb && sleep 1 ; done
> ```
> ...

 

che è equivalente a un 

```
watch -n 1 lsusb
```

 ma quest'ultimo è più leggibile.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ho seguito alla lettera la guida sul bluethoot

allora...

io ho il bluethoot.. sono sicuro al 100% c'ho il mio bellissimo tastino sotto mano.

però non succede nulla

ho provato a fare il "while" e a vedere cosa cambia se schiaccio o non schiaccio.. ma il risultato è sempre che mi vede il mouse e basta.

poi,

```
hcitool dev

```

vuoto, niente di niente

e

```
dmesg |grep -i bluetooth Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

```

che poi sono i moduli che ho caricato.. quindi non mi pare un granchè di informazione...

allora mi chiedo.. ma cosa posso mettere in più?

DEVE esserci qualcosa che mi manca nel kernel.. ma io ho aggiuto TUTTO quello che nella guida sopracitata c'era da aggiungere...

però non me la vede.

non capisco.....  :Confused: 

----------

## fabiolino

Salve.

Ecco le informazioni complete.

Laptop: Acere Aspire 5601AWLMI

kernel: 2.6.16-suspend2-r8

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Class 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7149

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

0a:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0a:09.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments Unknown device 8039

0a:09.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803b

0a:09.3 Class 0805: Texas Instruments Unknown device 803c

Ho sehuito alla lettera la documentazione bluetooth-guide e ho ricompilato il kernel.

# dmesg|grep -i bluetooth

[4294667.753000] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

[4294667.753000] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

[4294667.753000] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

[4294682.010000] Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

Se eseguo # hcitool dev

Devices:

Non mi viene rilevato nulla.

# lsusb

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:0892 Logitech, Inc.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Io ho 2 interruttori:uno per il bluetooth e l'altro per il wireless.

Se switcho a ON il WIFI funziona perfettamente:

[4297303.889000] ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

[4297303.909000] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd5 on isa0060/serio0).

[4297303.909000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e055 <keycode>' to make it known.

Il led del wifi si accende e si spegne

Se switcho a ON il bluetooth:

[4297388.288000] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

[4297388.288000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

[4297388.682000] atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

[4297388.682000] atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

Il led del BT rimane spento.

 :Question:  Non mi torna.

----------

## darkmanPPT

è ESATTAMENTE cioè che viene fuori anche a me..  :Sad: 

nessuna ha una idea per noi due?

----------

## fabiolino

Ho appena scoperto che il mio Acer Aspire 5601AWLMI ha SOLO! la predisponizione per il bluetooth (il pulsantino per intenderci) ma non ha il bluetooth integrato. Quindi mio malgrado ho dovuto comprare un nuovo adattatore BT. Pare che la Acer o chi per lei abbia pensato di fare questo scherzetto su una vasta serie di portatili. E' chiaro che c'è poca serietà in questo.

Caro DarkmanPPT. Potrebbe essere la stessa cosa per te.

----------

## darkmanPPT

dici?

ho gardato sul sito dell'acer .. pare che debba esserci, no?

dopotutto sotto windows se schiaccio il tastino mi dice "buetooth on"... anche se poi non vede alcuna rete (e né si fa vedere).

dopotutto c'è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Integrated Bluetooth® option eases the exchange of personal information

 

detto così mi aspetto di averlo, no?  :Sad: 

----------------------------------------------

uhm... ma sai che in effetti cercando PRECISAMENTE il mio modello .....

probabilmente hai ragione tu?  :Shocked: 

ma che str**zoni  :Shocked:  quelli dell'acer......... adesso voglio leggermi il libretto di istruzioni.. il tipo che me lo ha venduto mi ha detto che c'era il bluetooth...

ma allora....

perchè sotto winzoz mi dice: "bluetooth attivato?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  "

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> perchè sotto winzoz mi dice: "bluetooth attivato?   "

 

Potresti chiedere a un tuo amico con il cellulare superfigo di fare lo scanning delle reti bluetooth dopo che windows ti ha detto "bluetooth attivato"  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *fabiolino wrote:*   

> Se switcho a ON il bluetooth:
> 
> ```
> 
> [4297388.288000] atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).
> ...

 

Direi che il problema è qui. Bisognerebbe "mappare" in qualche modo il tastino Bluetooth per fargli attivare l'USB Dongle. Siccome al momento non ho la più pallida idea di come si possa fare, lascio la parola agli esperti  :Rolling Eyes:   :Cool: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   perchè sotto winzoz mi dice: "bluetooth attivato?   " 
> 
> Potresti chiedere a un tuo amico con il cellulare superfigo di fare lo scanning delle reti bluetooth dopo che windows ti ha detto "bluetooth attivato" 

 

il cellulare superfigo l'ho già provato e il risultato è stato:  *Quote:*   

> 

 

cioè nessuna rete visualizzata.

il mio cellulare non vede il pc e viceversa.. però il mio cellulare vede altri cellulari. mah!

sto pensando seriamente che sia vero come ha detto fabiolino.

però, boh... non vedo il perchè sul manuale e sulla scatola ci fosse scritto la presenza del dispositivo bluetooth integrato.  :Shocked: 

----------

## fabiolino

Sotto windows, swicthando il tastino il BT non dà segni di vita. Poichè il BT è visto come dispositivo USB, con il comando lsusb non viene rilevao nulla. La certezza matemetica la si potrebbe avere smontando il laptop, ma è vivamente sconsigliabile. Ad ogni modo ho parlato con il rivenditore da cui ho comprato il LT e mi ha confermato che la Acer ha solo previsto il tastino per il BT ma non lo ha integrato.

La cosa comunque mi sembra alquanto strana.

----------

## darkmanPPT

simpatici quelli dell'acer   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## magowiz

è capitato anche a me con un portatile acer , il pulsantino c'è ma il dispositivo no. Perlomeno il mio windows non mi prende in giro : quando schiaccio il pulsantino la luce resta spenta e a schermo mi dice "No Device". Ho anche scritto alla acer che mi ha confermato che sul mio modello (travelmate 2702 wlmi) non è presente nessun dispositivo bluetooth integrato, così ho ovviato comprandomi uno di quei simpaticissimi dongle usb.  :Wink: 

Quindi in definitiva la regola è : se è un ACER e ha il tastino bluetooth NON è detto che abbia il dispositivo bluetooth integrato.

----------

## darkmanPPT

ho capito.. gli scrivo..

però vi assicuro che sotto winzoz io schiaccio il tastino, il tasto si colora e a video viene fuori in grande "Bluetooth attivato".

poi però non prende nulla...

...dettagli...  :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ho capito.. gli scrivo..
> 
> però vi assicuro che sotto winzoz io schiaccio il tastino, il tasto si colora e a video viene fuori in grande "Bluetooth attivato".
> 
> poi però non prende nulla...
> ...

 

Se poi non riesci nemmeno a vederlo con un cellulare bluetooth e da pc non vedi il cellulare suppongo che probabilmente nemmeno tu abbia un dispositivo bluetooth ...

----------

## darkmanPPT

e, infatti, come volevasi dimostrare...

ho scritto la mail e mi hanno risposto che, in soldoni, il tastino del bluetooth è finto.

vabbè....

almeno adesso lo so  :Wink: 

ma sto pensando che tutti gli acer della serie WLMi siano senza bluetooth..  mah!

grazie lo stesso

----------

## Scen

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> e, infatti, come volevasi dimostrare...
> 
> ho scritto la mail e mi hanno risposto che, in soldoni, il tastino del bluetooth è finto.
> 
> vabbè....
> ...

 

Beh, buono a sapersi.... Ora che lo so: BOICOTT ACER  :Twisted Evil:  (ma dai, non possono fare cavolate del genere  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, che vuoi che ti dica scen?

mah...

mi sembrano un po' stronzi.. nel senso... potrebbero dirlo esplicitamente: "questo portatile non ha il bluetooth" invece di "è predisposto" o simili.

mah!

----------

## alexbgl

Vi confermo che è così anche sul mio acer travelmate 4202, nuovo di zecca di oggi.

Peccato, ma tanto sonop pieno di adattatori bluetooth  :Wink: 

----------

